# Steak Doneness



## Pine (Jan 1, 2014)

Since we got a bunch of food threads started, I guess it won't hurt to make another one.
In this one, we will discuss the doneness (yes, that's a real word) of our steaks. Is it better rare? or is it better fully cooked?

I like my steak medium rare because it's a perfect balance of tenderness and juiciness. They taste godly.

Here's a picture of different steaks if you need a reference.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 1, 2014)

I like them well done.

I've had rare with my Dad, but I don't trust anyone else's cooking that much.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 1, 2014)

I prefer Blue Rare, but I've been to restaurants that won't even serve it to me that raw, so I usually end up asking for rare or medium rare. The only steak I like not rare is a strip, I'll eat those medium done.


----------



## Tica (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium rare. Cooked any longer than that, and you lose all the flavor.

Beef, you don't have to worry so much about food poisoning. It's pork and chicken that you want to have well done. Well done beef just ruins it. :/


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 1, 2014)

Blue rare all the way. Munf munf munf.


----------



## Shetana (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium well for me, still pink but not bloody.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2014)

Well done, I'll die inside if I see any blood


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium rare is best for me. Little to no seasoning(salt, pepper, olive oil). Keep your goddamn mortons steak house seasoning away from mah meetz.


And fuck you for making this thread, now I crave steak and I cannot have it.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 1, 2014)

Raw meat as properly prepared by a butcher does not contain any blood. The reddish liquid that comes from a steak is myoglobin, not hemoglobin, and is perfectly safe and delicious. If there's blood in your meat, something is seriously wrong.


----------



## zanian (Jan 1, 2014)

rare or medium rare; cooking it too much destroy the flavor


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 1, 2014)

I prefer meatloaf instead.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 1, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I like them well done.





Dreaming said:


> Well done



You monsters. What did that poor steak ever do to you? :[



DarrylWolf said:


> I prefer meatloaf instead.



NOT THE MEATLOAF NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AAARGH


----------



## Zenia (Jan 1, 2014)

I like it between rare and medium rare. Anything more done than that is a waste of steak.

... I wonder if I have any steak in the freezer!


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2014)

I used to eat well-done steaks as my mom liked them that way. Upon trying medium-rare I starting questioning how people would prefer their steaks to be cooked that much. >.>


----------



## wolfdog (Jan 1, 2014)

for me its very rare !!  humm miam miam miam


----------



## dawgz (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium rare all the way.  *wags tail, licks chops*


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 1, 2014)

Littlerock said:


> Raw meat as properly prepared by a butcher does not contain any blood. The reddish liquid that comes from a steak is myoglobin, not hemoglobin, and is perfectly safe and delicious. If there's blood in your meat, something is seriously wrong.


The best prepared steaks are choc full of that stuff! yum <3


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium rare for me. Steak's annoying to eat if it's tough and more difficult to chew on.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium to medium well for me. I used to go well done but found I was loosing too much flavor. I like just a hint of pink.

My grandmother on the other hand prefers the cow be briefly introduced to the concept of fire. I can't eat mine that raw.


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

Damn thing better still be bleeding when I sink my teeth into it.


----------



## Fawna (Jan 1, 2014)

People tend to fuck steak up to easily in restaurants, it's hard to actually get a steak the way you want it.  Medium rare to medium is how I like it, well done is absolutely foul. I like it juicy, you can mix the juice with any veggies/potato on the plate.  MAKE EVERYTHING TASTE OF MEAT.


----------



## Sax (Jan 1, 2014)

I like it not even cooked, like for steak tartare (<3 <3 ), but I've found that in most restaurants I've been to, even if you order it rare, when you cut it it'll be cooked all the way.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 1, 2014)

Fun fact! Cooked meat takes less energy to digest than raw or rare meat. Therefore, you'll be keeping more calories from a consumed fully-cooked steak than you would from it's less-cooked counterpart.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 1, 2014)

Blue Rare, I like my meat as my enemies, _bleeding_.


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium rare. For the reasons already stated. It's tender and delicious and full of flavor. 
Funny story, my reward for graduating high school was an 18oz steak. And will possibly be my reward for getting through oral surgery. 

And now I really want a steak. Dammit



DarrylWolf said:


> I prefer meatloaf instead.


*HEATHEN*


----------



## Lobar (Jan 1, 2014)

131Â°F is generally considered the ideal steak temperature, and I agree.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 1, 2014)

Blood rare! get it a couple of feet from the fire for ten to twenty second then let it cool and...... hand it over!


----------



## Sar (Jan 1, 2014)

Can't have the best of steak if you haven't had it Blue.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 1, 2014)

screw steak, why do people like it?
medium rare has no flavor at all, and is chewy as hell.
medium well or well done i think has better flavor but is dry
i prefer brisket and/or a roast, much better flavor, nice and tender, always moist. 

I always had a good brisket/roast, i never had a steak i actually like eating


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 1, 2014)

as well done as possible! there is nothing better than that!


----------



## Nashida (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks to this thread I ended up going out for steak. Got it medium well. It was more of a medium. No rubs or anything, just some good ol' fashioned A1 for dipping. Yush. Needed that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2014)

Medium is the rarest I can stand it.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 2, 2014)

I always order either medium or medium well. I'm not sure which I order more often, so I didn't vote.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 2, 2014)

Medium well. I have had rarer steaks and if its too rare it just becomes too much work for me to eat as it is too squishy. If it is too well done usually the cook is inexperienced and scorches the outside making it taste burnt and tough to chew. When I cook for myself I make it well done but I take my time making sure it doesn't burn. I also tend to let it warm up a bit on the counter before cooking for myself. Usually I use a light seasoning of salt, pepper and crushed red pepper. More often then not I finish it off by cooking a bit of bacon grease into it and eat it with eggs and some sort of potatoes. I do love me some bacon hashbrowns with my steak.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 2, 2014)

Simply talking about steak, I enjoy my steak cooked medium rare.  I just like the juiciness and flavor of the steak when it's cooked that way.  I really can't do rare, and if its cooked too long it gets too dry for me.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 2, 2014)

Between rare/blue rare. 

I like when it's still trying to run off the plate.


----------



## Icky (Jan 2, 2014)

Medium. Tried medium rare quite a few times at the advice of ...well, pretty much everybody, and it's not for me. I like my steak to at least be warm when it gets to my table.


----------



## Antronach (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't mind rare, well done and everything in between, so you could say I'd go medium. Never tried blue  before, so I'll make a note of it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> as well done as possible! there is nothing better than that!



Nigga you cray. 
There are steak houses that will tell you to gtfo if you ask for well done. 
Stick to hamburgers if you want your meat over cooked.



Fuck, I cant wait till my tooth holes are healed. I want me some goddamn steak.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 2, 2014)

I just found two venison steaks in the freezer, haha!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not familiar with steak terminology, but I think mine would be well done.
Anything less than that is disgusting. You blood crazed barbarians.

People voting for Blue Rare should just move into the wild, like the animals they are.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2014)

BLue rare works for me. I like how it tastes, and less cooked proteins tend to be a tad more useful.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

Littlerock said:


> I just found two venison steaks in the freezer, haha!


FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


Venison is amazing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 2, 2014)

My dad has two freezers full of venison, much of which is steak. 
Guess what I'm having for dinner? :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

Konotashi said:


> My dad has two freezers full of venison, much of which is steak.
> Guess what I'm having for dinner? :3


Tell him theres a starving bat in cali that could use some :-D


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 2, 2014)

Konotashi said:


> My dad has two freezers full of venison, much of which is steak.
> Guess what I'm having for dinner? :3


muhahhaha my dad has three freezers full of all kinds of animal meat that he hunts down!
geus what im having for breakfest, lunch and dinner? >:3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

Did I mention Im a member of PETA?








People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 2, 2014)

what does venison even taste like?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> what does venison even taste like?


Delicious meat of the gods.


----------



## Sar (Jan 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Did I mention Im a member of PETA?
> 
> People Eating Tasty Animals



[yt]oShTJ90fC34[/yt]



Konotashi said:


> My dad has two freezers full of venison, much of which is steak.
> Guess what I'm having for dinner? :3



Do you have enough steak for the rest of us? :3


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 4, 2014)

our head chef slash owner asked a customer to leave when they ordered a fillet mignon extra well done with ketchup.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> our head chef slash owner asked a customer to leave when they ordered a fillet mignon extra well done with ketchup.


I probably would've done the same.

I mean, Filet Mignon is the best. Why ruin it by burning it?


----------



## Percy (Jan 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> our head chef slash owner asked a customer to leave when they ordered a fillet mignon extra well done with ketchup.


That person should be banned from eating steak for life.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> our head chef slash owner asked a customer to leave when they ordered a fillet mignon extra well done with ketchup.



Well the chef has that right to do so


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 4, 2014)

Good chef, bad customer! Shame. Shame, Shame!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2014)

Well done. I just can't eat meat if there is still something pink going on in it...


----------



## Pine (Jan 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> our head chef slash owner asked a customer to leave when they ordered a fillet mignon extra well done with ketchup.



that should be a crime


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 4, 2014)

Pine said:


> that should be a crime



Cooking a steak that is extra well done with ketchup? Yes that is a crime.


----------



## Anningthewolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Medium rare are the best. He stay a little juicy inside :3


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 6, 2014)

My daughter just made a perfect New York strip. Rare but not bloody! I ate the whole thing and then gnawed on the bone till they made me get rid of it!


----------



## Willow (Jan 6, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I probably would've done the same.
> 
> I mean, Filet Mignon is the best. Why ruin it by burning it?


And then desecrating it with ketchup 

They might as well have ordered a hamburger


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 6, 2014)

Willow said:


> And then desecrating it with ketchup
> 
> They might as well have ordered a hamburger



Yeah, I get ketchup with my steak....

For my fries that is, unless there is white gravy available, then all bets are off


----------



## Aleu (Jan 6, 2014)

God DAMMIT now I want steak.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2014)

Aleu said:


> God DAMMIT now I want steak.



Went and got me a 48oz Rib-Eye for Thursday and am currently preprepping the flavor injection


----------



## Percy (Jan 7, 2014)

Ainoko said:


> Went and got me a 48oz Rib-Eye for Thursday and am currently preprepping the flavor injection


That... that's a lot of steak.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2014)

Percy said:


> That... that's a lot of steak.



Yup, and with a mess of fresh cut steak fries (not frozen either) on the side


----------



## dialup (Jan 7, 2014)

As long as I get to put ketchup on it I'm good.

I have a really shitty taste in food.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2014)

dialup said:


> As long as I get to put ketchup on it I'm good.
> 
> I have a really shitty taste in food.



Ketchup on a steak for me would be an extreme last resort


----------



## Aleu (Jan 7, 2014)

Percy said:


> That... that's a lot of steak.



I guess Ainoko can handle their meat well


----------



## thoron (Jan 7, 2014)

Love me some medium rare steak thats been seared on the outside with a simple salt and pepper seasoning.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I guess Ainoko can handle their meat well



So many innuendos in what you said there. So wrong and so right!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 7, 2014)

Ainoko said:


> So many innuendos in what you said there. So wrong and so right!



s'what I do :3


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2014)

Aleu said:


> s'what I do :3



and you have no idea how true your comment is, ask Lafeel


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 7, 2014)

I like mine medium rare. A hint of a chew, but that steak should be drooling like a fox in a henhouse when I cut into it. Mopping up that ambrosia the entire point of the toast that your suppose serve with it.



Pine said:


> Now that I'm back from the dead, there was a question I wanted to add to this thread.
> What kind of seasonings do you add to your steak (if any)? and steak sauce, yes or no?



I believe that if you have to use steak sauce at your table, someone didn't do their job in the kitchen. Most of the time that sucker should only have to be marinaded. My preference is rubbing it down with powdered garlic, brown sugar, and a bit of black pepper then sitting it in a mixture of soy and teriyaki sauces and if I'm in a really good mood, a shot of tequila is involved.

I have had some sauces that have been good additions, but none of them came out of a bottle. The sauce I liked best was a molÃ© and that's because the steak it was with was served with tamales.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Nigga you cray.
> There are steak houses that will tell you to gtfo if you ask for well done.
> Stick to hamburgers if you want your meat over cooked.
> 
> ...





mcjoel said:


> our head chef slash owner asked a customer to leave when they ordered a fillet mignon extra well done with ketchup.


I dont doubt it, Ive seen people thrown out of high class steak joints for.just the same thing.



Reminds me of that one.dude in that movie 'Waiting'. He says something like "nothing goes better with a steak than ketchup". Rednecky fuck.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 7, 2014)

Ketchup makes me cry. Especially on steaks...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

Ketchup is fine on hotdogs, burgers and ice cream, but on steak is barbaric


----------



## chocomage (Jan 7, 2014)

On hot dogs id prefer a fresh salsa using cilantro tomato onions and a touch of lemon and lime juice. A little off topic sorry.

 I'm having a medium steak for the first time ATM tho... I have high hopes!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

medium rare that bitch!


----------



## chocomage (Jan 7, 2014)

One step at a time buddy! Was pretty good! Didn't like the fat so much but steak sauce does wonders.

Also I have come to the conclusion that I should bring my iPod so I can't eavesdrop on ignorant ass holes. Didn't mean to but God damn this guy has a loud mouth!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

Well you cook the steak with that fat on, then when eating just cut around it.
Shit man, I want steak for breakfast.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I Gotta get a photo for my id card today so I've had a good night! I had to get steak since I didn't want to be way to smashed for my photo. 

I sorta enjoy the fat as bad as it sounds... I ate the shit out of it still! But as I said steak sauce was necessary. Tbh if I'm not eating the fat in taking it off before I cook so the meat has more flavor!


----------



## Rhee (Jan 7, 2014)

raw is good, in some cases no chewing required. though in most cases I end up flash searing the meat these days; a little bit of singed flesh brings out the flavor

well marbled steak deserves to be cooked just enough so the adipose can sweat


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Medium Rare all the way, baby! And keep the gristle on the side. That's where most of the deliciousiousness of flavors hide.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 9, 2014)

Rhee said:


> raw is good



wut?

Jolly, you guys are bananas. Bloodthirsty bananas.


----------

